
$1000 for Each Broken Bone in the Face - markbnine
http://motherjones.com/politics/2010/11/vigilante-justice-oklahoma-indian-reservations
======
SageRaven
Sounds like a good backdrop for one of (the late) Tony Hillerman's novels.

It never ceases to amaze me at how brazenly we've screwed the native
population of this country, and continue to do so. As a born US citizen,
things like this always make me feel such shame.

